# Summer DIY Juices



## Smittie (14/11/18)

Please list your favorite summer recipes? 

I'm looking for some nice refreshing summer recipes to deal with this heat. Nice fruity / lemonade kind juices?

I'm ordering an Icee Lychee one shot by @Rude Rudi to give that a try. Also the ingredients for Tropicana...

Any other recommendations?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. B (14/11/18)

Smittie said:


> Please list your favorite summer recipes?
> 
> I'm looking for some nice refreshing summer recipes to deal with this heat. Nice fruity / lemonade kind juices?
> 
> ...


Ooooooh a lemonade would be nice! I tried to do one once and it didn't work out well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (14/11/18)

Mr. B said:


> Ooooooh a lemonade would be nice! I tried to do one once and it didn't work out well


Yea, This will be my first time mixing, so i need to work off recipes... Don't know nearly enough to start mixing my own stuff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (14/11/18)

I recently tested Fresh's Limonada de Pina which is good. I'm not really into beverages or chilled summery vapes, I vape heavy bakeries and desserts right through summer. But this is one of the few lemonades I've tried that registers as a wet lemonade, not a moist half-sucked hard lemon candy. It has a good sweet/tart balance that is lime forward and it's only three flavours which are all cheap staples. So it's economical, easy and refreshing. I think it would also take WS-23 readily, if cooling is your thang.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/11/18)

Some decent recipes, based on your preference:

Doug's Awesome Sauce - The definitive fruit mix. Period.
Tiger's Blood - The OG and best Tiger's Blood recipe around
1-2-3 Ocean Water - Sprite with coconut syrup
Best Damn Pink Lemonade - You cannot go wrong with this stunner
Hawaiian Pog Remix - If you like fruity, this will knock your sock off!
LGBT - A tropical wonder!
Backwoods Lemonade - A forest fruit lemonade

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Smittie (14/11/18)

RichJB said:


> I recently tested Fresh's Limonada de Pina which is good. I'm not really into beverages or chilled summery vapes, I vape heavy bakeries and desserts right through summer. But this is one of the few lemonades I've tried that registers as a wet lemonade, not a moist half-sucked hard lemon candy. It has a good sweet/tart balance that is lime forward and it's only three flavours which are all cheap staples. So it's economical, easy and refreshing. I think it would also take WS-23 readily, if cooling is your thang.


Thanks, definitely going to give this a try

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (14/11/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Some decent recipes, based on your preference:
> 
> Doug's Awesome Sauce - The definitive fruit mix. Period.
> Tiger's Blood - The OG and best Tiger's Blood recipe around
> ...


Thanks! Some of those look bloody awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (14/11/18)

Smittie said:


> Yea, This will be my first time mixing, so i need to work off recipes... Don't know nearly enough to start mixing my own stuff.


You're welcome to ask any DIY related question on this forum and when you do @RichJB will come running with an answer

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/11/18)

Mr. B said:


> You're welcome to ask any DIY related question on this forum and when you do @RichJB will come running with an answer



He has helped a lot of us get started with DIY, particularly by publishing his DIY Primer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (15/11/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> He has helped a lot of us get started with DIY, particularly by publishing his DIY Primer.


I read the primer and i think it is brilliant! It really guides you well to get started. Thanks @RichJB

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/11/18)

If you like cold creamy strawberries, I have just the thing for you.

2% Cap Sweet Strawberry
2% rf strawberry sc
2% tfa strawberry ripe
2% Cap Sweet cream
0.5% ws23 - increase if it's not cold enough

For me, best tasting cold strawberry cream.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (15/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> 2% fw strawberry sc



FW Strawberry or RF Strawberry SC? Afaik FW don't do an SC line.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/11/18)

I mixed this one up recently and added some sweetener. Now like RichJB, I'm a heavy creams and desserts fan and not much one for fruities, but damn, this is good:



Andre said:


> *Perfect Melons*
> FLV Wild Melon 4 %
> FA Watermelon 4 %
> FA Cantaloupe 2 %
> FA Fresh Cream 1 %



Ordering more FLV Wild Melon today from Blck so to make some more of this as I can see myself vaping it a lot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (15/11/18)

RichJB said:


> FW Strawberry or RF Strawberry SC? Afaik FW don't do an SC line.


I just checked my blck vapour invoices and that's what it says. Lemme go find it again and double check.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (15/11/18)

RF Strawberry SC -https://blckvapour.co.za/products/strawberry-concentrate-sc-rf

TFA Strawberry Ripe -https://blckvapour.co.za/products/strawberry-ripe-flavor-tfa

Thanks @RichJB, it's been fixed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/18)

Smittie said:


> Please list your favorite summer recipes?
> 
> I'm looking for some nice refreshing summer recipes to deal with this heat. Nice fruity / lemonade kind juices?
> 
> ...



Icee Lychee is one of the better Lychees that I have come across. I enjoyed it quite a bit. He has an Icey Grape as well if I am not mistaken. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smittie (15/11/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Icee Lychee is one of the better Lychees that I have come across. I enjoyed it quite a bit. He has an Icey Grape as well if I am not mistaken.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Icee Berries... I sat for about 10 minutes trying to decide between the 2...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Smittie (23/11/18)

Ok, so i've tasted the following ones mentioned above over the last 2 days (Mixed them up on Saturday):


Icee Lychee Oneshot - Still a tiny bit perfumey, but very nice. I think it will go very well with some mango mixed in there...
Tropicana - Very nice and fruity. Quite like this one. Think it needs a bit of ws23.
Limonada de Pina - like this one as well, but it is a bit heavy on the lime for me, so i'm thinking of reducing the lime a bit and increasing the pinapple a tad. Also going to add some ws23.
I Definitely want to try *Perfect Melons *next, as well as Prickly Victory. It looks amazing!

Reactions: Like 4


----------

